# New Friends



## Mike_Altman (May 3, 2014)

My wife, Kimberly and I live in Puerto Vallarta, but will be in Mexico City (Condessa) until September 20th. Then we will be in Guanajuato for 10 days followed by a month in Guadalajara. We would like to meet other expats to share stories and experiences. Are there any open social gatherings we could visit?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

As an established member of this Board, I can vouch for the fact that Mike and Kim are worth meeting!:second:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike_Altman said:


> My wife, Kimberly and I live in Puerto Vallarta, but will be in Mexico City (Condessa) until September 20th. Then we will be in Guanajuato for 10 days followed by a month in Guadalajara. We would like to meet other expats to share stories and experiences. Are there any open social gatherings we could visit?


I live in Mexico City. I don't belong to any expat groups here but would be happy to get together for a chat and a coffee. I don't live too terribly far from Condesa, just a few blocks in back of the American Embassy in colonia Cuauhtémoc.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a group in Guadalajara that has get togethers all the time, check it out....

https://www.internations.org/calendar/?ref=rsp_if_ml2


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Here is a group in Guadalajara that has get togethers all the time, check it out....
> 
> https://www.internations.org/calendar/?ref=rsp_if_ml2


Internations gets together about once a month. Maybe less now.

There is a group called the American Society of Jalisco. They have a club house. They have activities most every day and there is always someone hanging around the club house.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

In Guanajuato, there is a group that meets each Sunday(?) for brunch at different restaurants. You can get details on their Forum at gtolist, if you google that. In Chapala, the American Legion is always having socials in the evening, and have maybe the best breakfast in the whole area.


----------

